# JavaScript: Fenster geöffnet?



## Guest (7. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

lässt sich per JAVA Script feststellen ob eine geöffnete Seite auch angesehen wird oder nur im Hintergrund geöffnet ist?

Dh. ob die Seite angezeigt wird.

Wenn ja, kann mir jemand den Befehl dazu sagen?

Lg


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)

Für verirrte ist gut....

Hier verirrt sich scheinbar nichtmal 1 Borduser her der mir weiterhelfen könnte :/


----------



## The_S (11. Jun 2008)

Für Verirrte deshalb, weil du eine JavaScript Frage hast, aber in einem Java Forum fragst. Und Java ist nunmal was vollkommen anderes als JavaScript!

http://www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/


----------



## Guest (12. Jun 2008)

Kann mir dann zumindest jemand ein Forum wie dieses für JScript empfehlen?

Danke

Güße


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2008)

Google kann das


----------

